# Colnago 53 or 54 Traditional owners pictures



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Looking to get a Colnago C59 and debating if I should go sloping or traditional, i'm about 177cm with 77cm inseam, my current bike is a 54cm R5. and since I'm getting a Colnago everything I read was get a traditional. my previous ride was a 53 SLR01 which has a c-t seatube of 55, and 54 Colnago traditional should also work. any of guys have any picture of a colnago 53 or 54 traditional. thank you


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I think at 177cm your best fit would be a 55cm traditional but sure you can fit in the range from 53-57


----------

